
Show HN: Easier code reviews by collapse/expand diffs in pull requests - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/github-diffs/blob/master/README.md
======
balazsdavid987
What problem does this solve? Isn't the point of code review just to see all
changes?

